# Size sockets for rear brakes?



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

I did the front pads last fall and remember it being a B**** because I had very few metric sockets... Does anyone remember what size sockets are needed for the rear pad install? 06 MT

Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The rear caliper bolts are 15MM. I dont' recall the being that hard thought it's been a while since I did them. Loosen the bottom bolt, flip the caliper up, remove the old pads, compress the piston, install the new pads, flip the caliper down, bolt it back in place. These are easier since they don't have the rotating pistons that have to be screwed in like on some cars.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You will find that almost everything is metric on newer cars, so go shopping and get yourself some new tools.


----------

